# Erste Fotos der Clubmeisterschaften 2006 sind online !!



## Ripman (21. September 2006)

Hallo Leude,

Klaus Nußbaum war so freundlich, einen Teil seiner fotografischen Werke für die Homepage zur Verfügung zu stellen.










Toll, oder? Dieses und weitere gelungene Aufnahmen findet Ihr auf der Clubhomepage in der Bildergalerie. Viel Spaß beim Anschauen. 

Sollten weitere Anwender einer Laterna Magica oder Camera obscura ihre Bilder veröffentlichen wollen, so stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. Bilder auf CD brennen und mir geben oder aber mir kurzfristig das entsprechende Speichermedium zur Verfügung stellen.

Bis denne

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (22. September 2006)

Auch Heide war so freundlich, Bilder von der Meisterschaft zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ihr findet die Pics ab sofort in der Bildergalerie.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. September 2006)

Ripman schrieb:


> Auch Heide war so freundlich, Bilder von der Meisterschaft zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ihr findet die Pics ab sofort in der Bildergalerie.
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen.
Wieso sind die Bilder so winzig klein? Gibt die Galerie nicht mehr her?

Gruß
   Daniel, der sich auf dem Siegerbild immer noch etwas deplatziert findet


----------



## Ripman (22. September 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen.
> Wieso sind die Bilder so winzig klein? Gibt die Galerie nicht mehr her?



Hi Daniel,

technisch geht das natürlich auch größer. Ich dachte hier an den Speicherplatz und die Ladezeiten. Bei 2MB/s -Dsl ist das natürlich ne untergeordnete Sache, ich meine aber, dass es zumindest im Club noch Leute gibt, die mit einem Modem unterwegs sind. Wenn dem nicht so ist, sind größere Bilder kein Thema.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Fubbes (22. September 2006)

Selbst in diesem Fall sind 50 - 100 KB pro Bild akzeptabel. Damit müsste doch auch 800x600 drin sein, oder?


----------



## Ripman (22. September 2006)

Ich habs gerade geändert und die Pics auf 1000xirgendwas Pixel eingestellt. So sollten auch Leute mit Augenproblemen was davon haben ) Und eh die Frage aufkommt: Die Bilder von Klaus gibts voraussichtlich morgen auch in der gewünschten Größe.

Wenn sich jetzt allerdings jemand wegen Ladezeiten beschwert, hat er Pech gehabt. Tut mir leid.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (23. September 2006)

Soooo.... jetzt sind auch die Bilder von Klaus in der Größe angepasst.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Fubbes (24. September 2006)

Danke, großer Meister ...


----------



## arina (27. September 2006)

gelöscht


----------



## arina (27. September 2006)

Hallo Heide,

Super Bilder! Besonders eindrucksvoll die verschiedenen Techniken beim Limbo-Fahren!
Für nächstes Jahr werde ich dann mal üben!  
Bis zum nächsten Treffen 
viele Grüße 
Adelheid[/QUOTE]


----------

